# Hamster von Jobsuche



## Manfred (15. Mai 2006)

Hab schnell was gemacht, keine Ahnung ob das so etwas sein soll

```
import java.io.IOException;

/*
 * Created on 15.05.2006
 *
 */

public class Game
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        Hamster susi = new Hamster();
        
        Koerner k = new Koerner(5);
        Koerner k1 = new Koerner(3);
        Koerner k2 = new Koerner(9);
        Koerner k3 = new Koerner(10);
        
        Feld f = new Feld();
        f.addFeld(k);
        f.addFeld(k1);
        f.addFeld(k2);
        f.addFeld(k3);
        
        int gesammelt=0;
        for(int i=0; i<f.getSize(); i++)
        {
            System.out.println("Hamster geht zu Feld "+(i+1));
            susi.addEingesammelt(f.getKoerner(i));
            int anz=((Koerner)f.getKoerner(i)).getAnzahl();
            System.out.println("Hamster sammelt "+anz+" ein");
        }
        
        System.out.println("\nKörner sortiert");
        susi.sortiereGesammelte();
        for(int i=0; i<susi.getEingesammeltAnzahl(); i++)
        {
            System.out.println("Anzahl: "+((Koerner)susi.getKornVomFeld(i)).getAnzahl());
        }
        
        System.out.println("\nGesamt gesammelt:" + susi.getEingesammeltAnzahl());
     
        try
        {
            System.in.read();
        } catch (IOException e)
        {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}





import java.util.Collections;
import java.util.ArrayList;


public class Hamster
{
    private ArrayList eingesammelt;
    
    public Hamster()
    {
        eingesammelt = new ArrayList();
    }
    
    public void addEingesammelt(Koerner k)
    {
        eingesammelt.add(k);
    }
    
    public int getGesamtAnzahl()
    {
        int gesamt=0;
        
        for(int i=0; i<eingesammelt.size(); i++)
        {
            gesamt += ((Koerner)eingesammelt.get(i)).getAnzahl();
        }
        
        return gesamt;
    }
    
    public void sortiereGesammelte()
    {
        Collections.sort(eingesammelt);
    }
    
    public Koerner getKornVomFeld(int feld)
    {
        return (Koerner)eingesammelt.get(feld);
    }
    
    public int getEingesammeltAnzahl()
    {
        return eingesammelt.size();
    }
    
    
}

public class Koerner implements Comparable
{
    private int anzahl;
    
    public Koerner(int anzahl)
    {
        this.anzahl = anzahl;
    }
    
    public int getAnzahl()
    {
        return anzahl;
    }

    public int compareTo(Object ob)
    {
        if(anzahl < ((Koerner)ob).getAnzahl())
            return 0;
        return 1;
    }
}



public class Feld
{
    private ArrayList felder;
    
    public Feld()
    {
        felder = new ArrayList();
    }
    
    public void addFeld(Koerner k)
    {
        felder.add(k);
    }
    
    public int getSize()
    {
        return felder.size();
    }
    
    public Koerner getKoerner(int feld)
    {
        
        return (Koerner)felder.get(feld);
    }
}
```


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

Muss ich verstehen in welchem Zsuammenhang das gewählte Unterforum, die Thread-Überschrift und der Post selbst stehen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2006)

Es geht um eine Dienstleistung in diesem Thread: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=31665


----------



## SebiB90 (15. Mai 2006)

Manfred hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab schnell was gemacht, keine Ahnung ob das so etwas sein soll


ich würd mal sagen, probier es aus und wenn es klappt, also richtig geordnet wird, dann ist es wohl richtig.
wobei ich eher denke das ihr den sort-algo selber schreiben sollt, aber ich kenn die aufgabe nich genau


----------



## RawBit (16. Mai 2006)

ich kenne nur das java-kara ding *igit*

wo krieg ich denn den hamster her?


----------



## SebiB90 (16. Mai 2006)

Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo krieg ich denn den hamster her?


meinst du die Klasse Hamster? die hat er oben gepostet
oder meinste das ganze teil da was es auch immer sein soll


----------



## dieta (16. Mai 2006)

Wenn du das "Hamsterprogramm" suchst:
www-is.informatik.uni-oldenburg.de/~dibo/hamster/


----------

